# Activar y desactivar un rele con el mismo impulso



## pablis (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola, necesitaba saber como podría activar un rele con un impulso positivo y que este permaneciera activado hasta que recibiera otro impulso igual.

Para explicarme,  voy a enviar un impulso mediante la salida RS232 del ordenador y quiero que se active un rele que conectará otro equipo y quiero que este otro equipo permanezca conectado, hasta que envie otro impulso para que se apague.

Yo he hecho pruebas con un LM324, con optoacopladores o haciendo una realimentación de la bobina del rele para mantenerlo activado, pero luego no consigo desactivarlo con el mismo impulso.

Ayuda por favor y gracias de antemano.


----------



## joselitri (Abr 2, 2009)

lo mejor es usar microcontroladores....creo que es la mejor forma.
mira este link
http://r-luis.xbot.es/pic1/pic09.html


----------



## ZeK005 (Abr 2, 2009)

Solucion Rapida: Usar un contador binario y conectar el rele al pin0 de dicho contador, con cada pulso de reloj este cambiara de estado, en resumen: Con el primer pulso, la salida del pin0 se pone en 1, con el proximo pulso se pone en 0, con el proximo pulso se pone en 1, y asi sucesivamente 

SALUDOS


----------



## pablis (Abr 2, 2009)

ZeK005 dijo:
			
		

> Solucion Rapida: Usar un contador binario y conectar el rele al pin0 de dicho contador, con cada pulso de reloj este cambiara de estado, en resumen: Con el primer pulso, la salida del pin0 se pone en 1, con el proximo pulso se pone en 0, con el proximo pulso se pone en 1, y asi sucesivamente
> 
> SALUDOS



Hola ZeK005, en principio me parece más sencilla tu solución (sobre todo por mis conocimientos), pero no termino de comprenderlo. He intentado hacer lo que me dices con un simiulador utilizando un 74LS192, pero no consigo lo que quiero. Yo simplemente aplico los impulsos a la entrada P0 (de las cuatro que tiene) y la salida Q0 (de las cuatro que tiene) se activa mientras el impulso está activo y cuando termina, la salida también se desactiva, no me permanece activa hasta el siguiente pulso que es lo que yo quiero. Si pudieras aclararmelo un poco más te lo agradecería.

SALUDOS


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## erkillo (Abr 2, 2009)

Podrias usar un multivibrador biestable con 555. Con un impulso de entrada su salida entra en un ciclo del que solo volvera con otro ciclo de entrada.


----------



## jhonny garces (Abr 4, 2009)

Podrias utilizar un flip plop tipo D, o tipo Jk, sincronos, en los cuales alimentes la señal de dato a 5vdc, y en el pin de señal de reloj conectas tus pulsos... en el JK alimentas las entradas J y K a 5 vdc y en la salida Q obtienes la conmutacion de pulsos que deseas...

podrias utilizar el 74Ls74...

Suerte


----------



## pablis (Abr 6, 2009)

1000 gracias a todos.  Voy a provar y os comento ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2009)

Aquí tienes otra posibilidad, a esta flata agregarle un transistor de acuerdo a la corriente de tu relee.






Y otra mas


----------



## pablis (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola, al final he optado por poner un optoacoplador a la salida del  puerto RS232. Más que otra cosa, porque me estaban volviendo loco los +/- 12 voltios (el 0 y 1 logicos) que salen por el pin de datos del puerto. Entonces con estas tensiones, si que conseguia activar el opto (por ejemplo durante 2 segundos) y poniendo una alimentación de 5V en el colector del opto, conseguia en el emisor un impulso de esos 5 V durante los dos segundos (espero no estar liando el asunto). Pero luego, si ataco con ese impulso de 2 segundos a la bobina de  un rele, no consigo de ninguna manera excitarla. La tensión en los extremos de la bobina sube a 0,5 V y aunque el impulso termine sigue a esos 0,5V, no entiendo el porque. Incluso poniendo una alimentación distinta en los extremos de la bobina cono un transistor intercalado (a modo de "interruptor") y excitando el transistor con el impulso, tampoco lo he conseguido. Si pongo un led, sí que se enciende, pero en cunto pongo como carga la bobina del rele, nada. 

Ayudaaaaaaa por favor me estoy volviendo loco.


----------



## pepemovil (Abr 17, 2009)

hola, soy Ppemovil, dos renglones más arriba; y mi problema era exactamente este; lo acabo de resolver gracias al 555 de fogonazo; gracias; ¿ como logro subir ahí mis esquemas ?


----------



## pablis (Abr 17, 2009)

pepemovil dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy Ppemovil, dos renglones más arriba; y mi problema era exactamente este; lo acabo de resolver gracias al 555 de fogonazo; gracias; ¿ como logro subir ahí mis esquemas ?



Justo debajo del cuadro en el que respondes al mensaje, hay otro ventana que pone "Agregar una imagen o Archivo al Mensaje". O si no puedes y no te importa me envias un mensaje. De todas formas gracias porque me llevo pegando con esta tonteria 15 dias.

Al final creo que he consiguido hacerlo algo con un pequeño circuito con un transistor, un opto y un rele. Quiero estudiarlo un poco mas porque veo que dependiendo del rele que pongas, funciona o no. Lo estudio un poquito y os contare mis pensamientos profanos.


----------



## sergioarieljuarez (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola proba con este circuito contador: http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

es el CD4017 fijate si ese te sirve, yo estoy queriendo hacer lo mismo, pero me parecia mucho derroche usar un integrado de tantas patas para solo prender-apagar un relé. Saludos cordiales!


----------

